# ati-drivers 8.42.3&&7-11 compiz-fusion e fgl_fglrxgears

## Maialovic

allora ragazzi........vorrei sapere se ce una guida SERIA x tentare di isntallare compiz-fusion e farlo fungere bene, visto che la guida postata qui sul forum non credo che funga visto che il link al compiz.-manager non funzia

ho una scheda video x600 mobility

a parte questo  le prestazioni per fgl_fglxgear è il seguente se sbaglio o dimentico qualcosa ditemelo

andrea@maialhost /home/andrea $ fgl_fglxgears

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

3686 frames in 5.0 seconds = 737.200 FPS

3852 frames in 5.0 seconds = 770.400 FPS

3882 frames in 5.0 seconds = 776.400 FPS

3846 frames in 5.0 seconds = 769.200 FPS

ho configurato cosi nel mentre xorg.conf 

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

#    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

#   Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Ctrl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "it"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "ImPS/2"   # PS/2 Mouse

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Mouse wheel mapping.  Default is to map vertical wheel to buttons 4 & 5,

# horizontal wheel to buttons 6 & 7.   Change if your mouse has more than

# 3 buttons and you need to map the wheel to different button ids to avoid

# conflicts.

    Option "ZAxisMapping"   "4 5"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "My Monitor"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   31.5 - 64.3

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-70

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

    Option   "DRI"     "true"

    Option "XAANoOffscreenPixmaps" "true"

    Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

    Option "UseEvents" "false"

    Option "RenderAccel" "true"

# questa opzione non deve essere dichiarata oppure

# resa falsa, in ordine per evitare periodici

# blocchi di programmi che utilizzano intensivamente la

# scheda grafica

#Option "UseEvents" "false"

#Option "RenderAccel" "true"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "My Video Card"

    Driver      "fglrx"

   # unsupported card

    VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "My Video Card"

    Monitor     "My Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1280x800" "1024x768" "800x600"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

option "AIGLX" "true"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

Section "Extensions"

Option "Composite" "Enable"

Option "RENDER" "true"

Option "DAMAGE" "true"

EndSection

```

Last edited by Maialovic on Wed Nov 28, 2007 2:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GabrieleB

secondo me Load "DRI" dovrebbe essere s-commentato.

La guida funziona benissimo... specifica dove ti si pianta che magari ci capiamo di piu'

----------

## Maialovic

ho parzialmente risolto con 

```
LIBGL_ALWAYS_INDIRECT=1 compiz --replace --sm-disable ccp &

gtk-window-decorator --replace &
```

ma è sempre lento

c'e qualcosa di sballato in xorg.conf ke non va?

----------

## GabrieleB

definisci "lento" ... io con la mia ati X300 ho un 20% di rallentamento circa e mi sta bene. Rallentamento "visivo", non l'ho misurato con nulla. Le prestazioni misurate con il fgl_glxgears sono la meta' delle tue.

----------

## Maialovic

non capisco na cosa........se faccio normalmente compiz mi risponde

```
compiz (core) - Fatal: GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap is missing

compiz (core) - Error: Failed to manage screen: 0

compiz (core) - Fatal: No manageable screens found on display :0.0

```

ma se faccio

```
glxinfo |grep GLX_EXT
```

ottengo

```
    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory,

    GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_OML_swap_method,

```

cosa che da faree? mi prende per il culo?[/code]

----------

## bandreabis

 *Maialovic wrote:*   

> andrea@maialhost /home/andrea $ fgl_fglxgears
> 
> Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer
> 
> 3686 frames in 5.0 seconds = 737.200 FPS
> ...

 

Io con FPS di 60 non tento nemmeno di usare compiz.

Ho visto che i devel Gentoo hanno "mascherato duramente" gli ati-drivers-8.42.3!

Prova i mascherati 8.433.

----------

## Maialovic

il problema puo essere dato dal seguente cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep WW

cmq ho installato i nuovi drivers in portage....e il problema è presente sia con questi sia col precedente

```

(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/" does not exist.

(WW) The directory "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/" does not exist.

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Only one display is connnected,so single mode is enabled

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

```

----------

## GabrieleB

se ti e' di conforto ti posto l'output del medesimo comando:

```
       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(WW) Open ACPI failed (/var/run/acpid.socket) (No such file or directory)

(WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported

(WW) fglrx(0): Probed monitor is 400x300 mm, using Displaysize 286x215 mm

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "AccelMethod" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "VendorName" is not used

(WW) fglrx(0): Option "ModelName" is not used

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x23

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x25

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x26

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x27

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x28

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x29

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x2f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x30

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x31

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x32

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x33

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x34

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x35

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x36

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x37

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x38

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x39

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x3f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x40

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x41

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x43

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x44

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x45

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x46

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x47

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x48

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x49

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x50

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x51

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x52

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x53

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x54

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x55

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x56

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x57

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x58

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x59

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x5f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x60

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x61

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x62

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x63

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x64

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x65

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x66

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x67

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x68

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x69

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6a

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6b

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6c

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6d

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6e

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x6f

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x70

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x71

(WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x72

```

----------

